# Lizard. Big Lizard



## Fuscus (Sep 27, 2004)

A real cutiepie


----------



## ad (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice Ackie! What have ya been feeding him?

Great pic - were you kneeling there in front of him or hanging the camera over the side!!!!! No need to answer! lol
Would have been a good day to take the neighbours cat for a little 'outing'. -as long as he had his bell on of course!


----------



## Ricko (Sep 27, 2004)

where did ya see him?


----------



## Magpie (Sep 27, 2004)

Ackie? It's a garden skink innit?


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 27, 2004)

Tongue


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 27, 2004)

MUST be a female with a tongue like THAT!


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 27, 2004)

africancichlidau said:


> MUST be a female with a tongue like THAT!


 You call that a tongue ?


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 27, 2004)

Gulp! Oooops, sorry!


----------



## rodentrancher (Sep 28, 2004)

Fuscy did a "Road Trip" on Sunday to our place near Renmark to get some ratties for his babies. Pics were from Bredl's Reptile Park. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 28, 2004)

rodentrancher said:


> Fuscy did a "Road Trip" on Sunday to our place near Renmark to get some ratties for his babies. Pics were from Bredl's Reptile Park. Cheers Cheryl


 Shhh. Its a secret


----------



## rodentrancher (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah everyone will get jealous cos they haven't done a Road Trip lately. Especially Bryony. Know she likes road trips.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 28, 2004)

Long weekend road trip to Yorke penisula for the nature survey but the weekend after that I'll go to Mt. Remarkable and hunt for Keffts tigers. After that I'll got west of Wyalla, supossed to be morlochs there.


----------



## stiffler (Sep 28, 2004)

Man, you get around Fuscus. Have you ever seen any wild pythons here in SA?


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 28, 2004)

stiffler said:


> Man, you get around Fuscus. Have you ever seen any wild pythons here in SA?


Not yet. From now until Xmas I hope to do a photo trip every weekend so fingers crossed. I know of areas where they are supposed to be found


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 7, 2004)

Another photo of the "ackie" with the tongue out


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 7, 2004)

Christmas sounds like a deadline to me Fuscy? No worries, you don't have to answer that


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 7, 2004)

And, talking of tongues......


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 8, 2004)

Man it's good to see some Perenties displayed outside for a change. All the parks up here in NSW obviously have to display them indoors and they're usually in depressingly small enclosures.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Gilleni (Jun 21, 2005)

I know this an old thread but doesnt the (aus) reptile park have one in an outdoor pit?


----------



## Possum (Jun 21, 2005)

:shock: I hope you didn't see that Komodo Dragon in the wild.....


----------



## Possum (Jun 21, 2005)

:lol: We actually sponsor the Komodo Dragon at Taronga (ZooParents), he loves to hang out in the sunshine and he doesn't care who's watching.


----------



## Menagerie (Jun 21, 2005)

he's lovely - saw him recently - they are amazing creatures~


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 21, 2005)

Not wild mate, he lives in my back yard


----------



## Possum (Jun 21, 2005)

:lol: No cats then .... :shock:


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 6, 2005)

Gilleni, in answer to your question, the Australian Reptile Park has a small group of Lace Monitors displaed outside but as for Perenties, there is only one displayed indoors.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Dicco (Oct 6, 2005)

Simon, haven't seen you on here for a while, how's it going?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 6, 2005)

Well thanks Dicco...am currently in the market for a new job....anything on offer??? ;-)

Simon Archibald


----------



## hugsta (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey Simon, wlecome back to the herp world...LOL


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Daz...still just a petty outsider now mate....can't afford anything at the moment haha.

Simon Archibald


----------



## ThePaintedLady (Oct 6, 2005)

Has anyone EVER :shock: tamed a Perentie?
They are the ultimate lizard...
I have heard that once most goannas ect get over 1 metre they then turn on you....Is this right?


----------



## NCHERPS (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey Simon,
So you are alive, lol, hope your situation changes for the better soon, and your back keeping them monitors you love so much.
All the best mate.
Neil


----------



## hugsta (Oct 6, 2005)

I am sure you won't take long to get back into your monitors Simon.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks guys...I'm sure it won't take too long as well 

Simon Archibald


----------

